# How do I give space



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

How do I give space when I work away from home and I want to work on our relationship and talk and spend time with our little girls.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Hi Jabberg, 
Sorry you find yourself in this situation. 
It's hard to answer your question of how to give space when we have little to no background info on why your wife left or what happened in the relationship.

As of now I would say by working out of town you are giving her plenty of physical space, but when talking to W keep your contact limited to just talking about the kids. No relationship talk whatsoever. Unless she initiates it. It makes things worse when one person wants space, and the other person isn't willing to give it to them.


----------



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok thank you


----------

